# hI GUYS !!



## Kashmir79 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi guys  

Im Ryan, from sunny Scarborough, England

i have been keeping Praying mantids for about a 7-8 months now and i am addicted to them, along with experience of keeping Ant Colonies

i currently keep;

1 giant asian praying mantis

6 Chinese mantids

1 Taiwanese flower mantis

1 african mantis

and soon going to be a proud owner of two Violin mantids

im looking forward to my time on this forum

Ryan


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

Sounds like you're off to a great start. Everybody in the US is jealous that you are getting the Violins!

Welcome to the forum!

Peter


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2008)

:lol: Hi Ryan, good to see you here! everyone cept me is jealous. haha, I have a bunch of em and not ready to relinquish them hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Sorry, can't contain that much excitement!  No, really just keeping this set for breeders! Let me know how yours are when you get them!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 20, 2008)

welcome im from huddersfield, not too fat off


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome, Ryan!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 2, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE GLORIOUS WORLD OF MANTIDS!!! MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!! :lol: :wacko: :lol:


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome! Kashmire is a great song...well picked! :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 2, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> welcome! Kashmire is a great song...well picked! :lol:


 :mellow: ...I've never heard of it...  

Welcom to the forum!!

Time to do some reeesearch!!


----------

